# Proud new owner



## gbreault2251 (10 mo ago)

How old do you think these chicks are?


----------



## Lillith (10 mo ago)

Probably a week or less.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Lillith said:


> Probably a week or less.


Ditto.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Same here.

Are they really black with white stripes?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

robin416 said:


> Same here.
> 
> Are they really black with white stripes?


Racing stripes.


----------



## gbreault2251 (10 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> Same here.
> 
> Are they really black with white stripes?


Yes . The breed is Wyandotte


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I was a Silkie person, I know very little about other breeds.

Can you imagine if they kept those black and white stripes?


----------



## Lillith (10 mo ago)

I'm guessing those are Black Laced Wyandottes (I have two chicks of that breed in my brooder right now!!) and they will grow up to look quite striking in their own right!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Lillith said:


> I'm guessing those are Black Laced Wyandottes (I have two chicks of that breed in my brooder right now!!) and they will grow up to look quite striking in their own right!


They really are stunning. Any chance one of your chicks is a male. The roosters are stunning in their own right.


----------



## Lillith (10 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> They really are stunning. Any chance one of your chicks is a male. The roosters are stunning in their own right.


No, they are supposed to be pullets, but I guess there's always a chance.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I guess I can't have everything. Although a lot of mistakes were made the past year with sexing the birds.


----------



## Lillith (10 mo ago)

I have at least one accidental rooster in every batch of chicks I raise, so I know sexing mistakes are common! I just hope its on breeds that are pretty and that aren't known for producing aggressive roos! 😂


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you don't want to have the extra roos, how do you handle it. 

Most of the time I suggest people pair the roo up with a hen and sell the pair. But so often that isn't possible because they don't have enough females to get away with that.


----------



## Lillith (10 mo ago)

So far, they get killed by predators. I haven't had to do much management in that regard.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, that's one solution.


----------



## janamsingh (Mar 31, 2020)

bundle of cuteness  really gorgeous


----------

